# Exploding Head Syndrome



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

A few times when I wake up like last week it happened 2 times I would hear a gunshot. It sounded like it was coming from my mind since it was too close to me and not loud enough if it was too close to me. Exploding Head Syndrome it's called, benign condition in which a person hears loud imagined noises (such as a bomb exploding, a gunshot, or a cymbal crash) or experiences an explosive feeling when falling asleep or waking up. I never heard of anything like bomb but I did hear in the past what sounded like thunder right next to my ear, that's how I know it's not coming from outside. I think I read it might be related to a dissociative disorder. I have depersonalization and derealization but none of these are symptoms of exploding head syndrome.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I get this. I also get very loud buzzing noises sometimes when I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Nibiru (Jan 23, 2017)

I wouldn't be worried about it. It sounds just like hypnagogia which is normal experience during falling asleep/waking up. Your mind is on this 'dreamy' stage then and you can hear/feel/see something during this.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oh, I don't get a loud noise, but sometimes when sleeping I get a massive electric shock sensation which is similar and quite unpleasant, its like my brain got zapped or something.


----------



## betty63 (Aug 27, 2017)

I also Have experienced this quite a few times. I'm not a doctor but here is my take on why this happens. When we are falling asleep our neurons are also going to sleep, or going into standby mode only our sub-conscious part of the brain is on full alert. Sometimes when we are excessively tired and begin to fall asleep we can be over tired and find it difficult to continue to fall asleep. We may wake up just after a few minutes as though we are trying to fight it. It is at this time we can get the banging or cracking sound in our heads. I believe this is our neurons quickly firing up again to put us back into consciousness. Like an electrical current going through our brains. When we wake up slowly and normally say in the morning, our neurons don't have to act so quickly. I could be wrong but it would make a lot of sense.


----------

